# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Tonjolan Daging di dubur !!

## Hasan

Hi Koi Lovers,

Saya ada seekor showa yang mulai mengalami tonjolan atau semacam daging yg keluar dari dubur. Hal ini sudah berjalan selama 2 tahun dan asal mulanya hanya tonjolan kecil saja. Makin lama makin besar seperti yang sekarang ini. Koi-koi yang lain sekarang suka menydot tonjolan tersebut untuk mencari makanan atau semacamnya.

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/...nng/Showa2.jpg

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/...nng/Showa1.jpg

Selama ini showa tsb sehat-sehat saja dan belum menunjukkan gejala sakit atau yg lain. Tapi saya khawatir kalo makin lama makin besar dan akan makin susah diobati. Ukurannya juga sudah 84 cm. Jadi saya belon tahu harus diapakan ini showa.
Pengalaman ini saya pernah dapatkan waktu dulu mencoba untuk breed shiro saya. Setelah berhasil dibreed, kondisi shiro sy juga seperti ini. Muncul tonjolan daging di dubur dan 3 hari kemudian mati (gak tahu mati kecapean atau karena ini atau yg lain-lain).

Mohon bantuan para guru dan koi lovers untuk nasehat dan sharing pengalaman yg terbaik untuk kondisi ini ?

Tq.

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hasan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Ikan betina matang  telur seringkali ngeluarkan telurnya sendiri - tanpa pejantan ,  saat dipindahkan ketempat baru dengan air baru .. coba aja cara ini.

Kalau lihat kondisi ikannya yang udah terlalu bengkak, peluang sukses jika dipijahkan - ikannya hidup sepertinya cuma separuhnya

Metode stripping/diurut seperti di SFF biasanya diawali dengan pemijahan alami terlebih dahulu baru anestasi dan diurut

----------


## Hasan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

